# R.I.P Dennis Ritchie



## Who (Oct 13, 2011)

> Computer scientist Dennis Ritchie is reported to have died at his home this past weekend, after a long battle against an unspecified illness. No further details are available at the time of this blog post.
> 
> He was the designer and original developer of the C programming language, and a central figure in the development of Unix. He spent much of his career at Bell Labs. He was awarded the Turing Award in 1983, and the National Medal of Technology in 1999.
> 
> ...



source : here


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Why are so many tech related people dieing so frequently now? 

R.I.P Dennis Ritchie


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP Dennis Ritchie. He was really a legend.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Rest in Peace the father of 'C'...


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP Sir ;(


----------



## lywyre (Oct 13, 2011)

Dennis Ritchie's influence may not be visible, but is far more a greater influence than most of the digital wizards. A _*computer scientist*_ in a true sense.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP father of C


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP Dennis Ritchie


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 13, 2011)

R.I.P. Sir Dennis Ritchie.


----------



## maxmk (Oct 13, 2011)

R.I.P Dennis Ritchie

A bad month for Technology world...


----------



## Alok (Oct 13, 2011)

a worst month...
RIP Sir !


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 13, 2011)

Its a sad month indeed... RIP Boss


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP Sir Dennis Ritchie.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP dennis ritchie.
He played an undisputable role in the evolution of computer programming.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2011)

awful year this has been
RIP sir


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 13, 2011)

This is 2 much man..The man who gave this world more than Jobs are not here,but people in the world donot know abut this.. 
Rest In peace Ritchie Sir


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP Sir Ritche


----------



## asingh (Oct 13, 2011)

Sad to hear this. God bless his soul.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2011)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2011)

His book is the one which started off everything for me.

RIP


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2011)

What a crazy month we lost two lengeds of tech.
RIP.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't say much about Dennis. All I can say, is he was a person who have a profound impact on my life.

My introduction to the world of programming was C. I always used to be fascinated by the way we could make a computer work just like we desire, all with the help of a few lines of statements. The simplicity of C language combined with the mechanisms it provides to make codes with any degree of complexity is just unbeatable.

Even today, my favorite language is C, and nothing can ever take its place.

Rest in peace Mr. Ritchie. You have made lives of many C fans, _Rich_.


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 14, 2011)

RIP Sir Dennis Ritchie


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 15, 2011)

RIP Sir  


and thank you for "C"   
they should atleast told about this sad demise in national news channels


----------



## RockerKG (Oct 15, 2011)

R.I.P Dennis...he was truly a gr8 legend ..


----------

